# 33.514583,73.059222 on Google Maps



## Stroodlepuff (1/5/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/5/15)

Really !! I like


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/5/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> Really !! I like



Yeah its been removed so I don't know if it was real or not but I love it


----------



## GadgetFreak (1/5/15)

Mmm who is p$$ing on who? Android on Apple or the other way round???


----------

